
Show HN: Using IBM Watson's Speech-To-Text API to Make Automated Supercuts - danso
https://github.com/dannguyen/watson-word-watcher
======
rajington
Absolutely amazing, I've always wanted to do something with syncing
transcription and timestamps but was looking for some guidance. Thank you
incredibly for making it open source.

Not sure why this isn't getting liked more, but maybe you could try some of
the cheesy cuts like [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zz-
lTa1SAM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zz-lTa1SAM)

Either way, I'm sure the guys at comedy news shows will love this.

------
mhsenkow
Could you take this a step further and automatically run the transcripts
created through the Watson Personality Insights?

~~~
danso
Oh yeah, there are a ton of possible combinations...with and within the Watson
system. I haven't found much success with their currently available vision
APIs, but have thought it'd be a cool idea to calculate facial expressions
during given phrases, which is something that Microsoft Oxford and
Faceplusplus offer...though that's probably not as relevant as calculating
vocal tones.

------
swinghu
good job

